# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Schizophyllum commune

## Azuer

Hola a todos.
En este post os subo las fotos de una seta bastante frecuente, que crece en cualquier tipo de madera muerta. Se trata de _Schizophyllum commune_ que se reconoce fácilmente por la superficie de aspecto lanoso y de color blanquecino o grisáceo y el margen lobulado. También por sus características láminas gruesas con la arista hendida longitudinalmente.

Tiene la peculiaridad de que en algunos países tropicales de Africa y Asia hay tribus que la consumen como si fuera goma de mascar por su textura elástica.
Por el contrario, también se han descrito graves micosis en algunas personas, ya que sus esporas pueden afectar al sistema respiratorio o incluso al cerebro y/o la médula espinal donde, por su alta capacidad de germinación, pueden provocar lesiones irreversibles: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/arti...pdf/341628.pdf
http://cid.oxfordjournals.org/content/18/3/305.short
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2248285/

Saludos.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-mar-2016),HUESITO (27-feb-2016),Jonasino (28-feb-2016),perdiguera (27-feb-2016),REEGE (28-feb-2016),willi (28-feb-2016)

----------

